

How Exercise Changes Our DNA - Mz
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/17/how-exercise-changes-our-dna/?ref=health

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=exercise+dna#!/story/forever/0/exe...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=exercise+dna#!/story/forever/0/exercise%20dna)

